# Built: Pallet Cage for Truck



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

I had an idea to build something to haul my girls in safely, so I can go back and fourth to work with them and not have to worry about them jumping out of the box in my front seat, anymore. As cute and sweet as Belle sleeping in my lap was, it could get really dangerous to have a goatling roaming around in the cab. 

Sooo, I ask Goat Lady if she had suggestions for material. She told me pallets. After locating seven pallets and brought them home, I did this fancy little set up. It's pretty sturdy and will do what I need it to do while they're still small enough to fit in it! 

By the time they're too big, hopefully I'll be able to pick up a more appropriate cage to set in the bed of my truck.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

It needs a secure cover, but otherwise it looks pretty good. Up behind the cab like that, they should be mostly out of the wind.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Greybird said:


> It needs a secure cover, but otherwise it looks pretty good. Up behind the cab like that, they should be mostly out of the wind.


At the moment, they'll be incapable of jumping out. I need to make just a little more money so I can buy some hinges and a lock.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep your eyes open on free ads and roadsides, I got this canopy for hauling it away. Everything works on it except one window,


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Keep your eyes open on free ads and roadsides, I got this canopy for hauling it away. Everything works on it except one window,


A camper cab would definitely be what I want most of all, but I haven't seen anyone give those away around here. :/


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You would be better to get a canopy off of craigslist. Can pick up decent used ones for about 100.00 if you keep watch. The cover would be to keep them outta the wind.

I bought one for my truck and paid 200.00 Used it till I needed a bigger one. Bought a bigger one for a full sized picked up (mines a short box) for $150. Sold both of those for $650. Bought one that was talker and fit but didnt like it as it was just to cheap. I paid $100 for that one and sold it for $200. So at this point I was up $200. I found another nice fiberglass canopy that even matched my trucks color for $250. Took about a month and a half but when all was said and done. I was out $70.00. ($20) in gas.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Yeah I looked on craiglist and there's only one that'd fit my truck available. If it's still around when I have money I might pick it up, buuut, I doubt it will be. I'm gonna get a tarp for the pallets so the kids don't get windblown


----------

